# Trying a new method!



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

So I keep running across this guy on youtube ( http://www.youtube.com/user/ThaiTyBeta?feature=watch ) while I think he has the worlds biggest ego, I want to try his method of breeding in a 5 gal round bucket. Now I may not agree with the bucket being bare and removing the dad 20 min after the last egg is laid. So my dad will stay and there will be java moss also in the bucket. But other then that I want to see if there is any improvement in fry numbers of health or ease of breeding. 

After that horrendous first spawn with him Psycho as he is loving referred to will be paired with another multi female. He has been acting better with females, age (he is about a year now ) and experience have helped. He may not look like much but he threw some very nice formed babies in his first spawn, I will have to post pics of them soon, and I bred him so I know his parents. But anyways I have a little extra time on my hands and wanted to see how it works for me. 
Here he is :
View attachment 66644


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I should see if I can convince my parents to get a new betta from you.


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

His method? are u kidding me? that's an insult to all the betta breeders around the world, but since he's the first one to actually put some videos online about something that i thought most of u guys already knew go ahead. Works really well. try my method then! breeding them in a gallon of milk cut in half and then moving the nest to a brand new tank  sorry i just got a lil offended that's all. let us know how it went.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Legendary: Every breeder does things differently one way or another. This guy's method (just like anyone else's) involves much more than the recipient he uses to spawn. I'm sure Creat was not crowning him as the person who first used a 5 galon round bucket to spawn. There's no need to get offended.

Creat: This guy is well known in the betta world for self proclaming himself as the best betta breeder in the world and that his methods are the ONLY correct ones. The guy just makes my head turn. 

I don't see anything wrong with breeding in a 5galon round bucket, we all do things differently but I don't see how that would help you in fry numbers. 

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

That is what I use to spawn mine outside...Full to the top 5gal buckets and they work great.

When I set one up-I half fill it with dried Oak leaves, fill with water and let it sit for a month or so. This is so I will have a nice colony of all kinds of critters for the fish to eat and this allows more time for the tannins to leach out to make the water really dark.

When I get ready to add the breeders-I will add a bunch of stem plant clipping to float as well as some floating plant-like water lettuce.

If I did this in the house-I would probably do it the same way-but maybe less Oak leaves so I could see in the bucket better.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

@Legendary I was certainly not crowning his as the first one to use 5 gal buckets to breed in. Didnt mean any offense but like said everyone does things a little different, for some reason I just never thought to breed them in a bucket only in square 5 gals totes. And , if you want, to I think a lot of people would like to see how you breed in milk jugs 

@vilmarisv I can understand any one who claims something like that makes me grit my teeth a little harder. 


@OFL I will try to do that outside when the weather turns (its winter now), moved here for the nice even temp summers  I have never managed to do an outside spawn. 

Update: The male is flirting like mad no nest though. Hopefully he will decide to make one soon. The female is a little freaked out seeing as how she cant hide anywhere.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I do both, inside-year around and outside-in the warmer months. I have never tried the 5gal bucket in the house-but only because I have plenty of spawning tanks to use and I like to watch them spawn and play with the babies...lol....
Outside, I keep the water really dark tanned-it seems to help with the heat a bit (gets over 100'sF) I get lots and lots of offspring and natural selection too. I leave both the male and females together all summer and remove the fry as I see them to other outside containers. Neither the male or female eat the fry, however, the older fry do eat the younger fry.

Since I use a more natural method to spawn using full to the top with water 5-10gal tanks- soil based and heavy planted-stocked with shrimp and snails. I sometimes leave them together to get a couple of back to back spawns.

As vilmarisv posted...lots of different ways to successfully spawn this species....Its finding what works best for you, what you have on hand and the breeders. IMO/E-not really a right or wrong method per se. I have been spawning this species for a really long time and do nearly everything different than most or what you will read on the internet. I found my own way and found that something are not needed or it doesn't matter.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do not see why his method (well...part of his method...) is "bad", Legendary. It is really his big fat EGO that is the offense, rather than most of the methods within. He is someone who thinks he is god, therefore no one believes in him :lol:

(sorry for that religion joke lol)

Anyways... Tell us how it goes!! I have used a bin, tank etc, I still find a tank is better for me - but with paper or towels to block out any sight in and out. Every method, every breeder, is different ^^


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

If it works well I like to think I now have a use for all those 5 gal buckets I have managed to collect.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Creat said:


> If it works well I like to think I now have a use for all those 5 gal buckets I have managed to collect.


Laffs...I hear that.....I have about 20 of them, however, nearly every one of them sits outside under the drip line of the house with something aquatic in them...be it plants, fish or mosquito larva to collect for fish food...lol...

One thing I have found out over the years of spawning this species as well as others.....Live mosquito larva mass fed will get them in breeding condition faster than anything else.

I have females that demand to be spawned after a couple of days of mass feeding live mosquito larva...the male doesn't have a choice...either spawn or be destroyed....lol....Even the eggs seem bigger and never fall from the nest...not sure if its 100% the larva-but you can't go wrong with good nutrition. Healthy fish=healthy offspring.....


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

OFL..love your posts and credit you and others here for making me a better slave to my betta fish. As for thaitybetta, he is very annoying as he brags way way too much but there are things that can be learned from his videos. I try to learn a little bit from everyone. Creat please keep us posted on how this goes as I am considering doing the same method.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Mosquito larvae... Too bad winter is almost here ;(


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I know I wish it was summer all year  
And he does have good points now is he said them nicer I may of thought better of him... but I still want to try this new bucket idea


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Someone like the YouTube guy can still know few about betta I have heard people give terrible betta advice and claim to be a breeder.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wait the you tube guy trains bettas to fight and then says there are no good videos of training on you tube I would never listen to any word he says.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol he is....an interesting person. I tried to ask a question, and he went off on a rant, deleted my comment and blocked me. :/ -sigh- HOWEVER... why not try some of the methods? I have also heard of some people fighting bettas, to breed only the strongest... (Not the same as ameteur people thinking it's "funny")


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He is an amateur but what was your question.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What is so bad about glass tanks he says it's terrible and everyone else is wrong. His fish are pretty ugly. I thought you weren't supposed to feed bettas during spawning?


----------



## VictorP (Jun 5, 2012)

You're able to feed bettas during spawning it's just that the conditioning is getting them ready to spend a long time without food. I personally feed my fish during their resting periods in the spawning tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He also seems to think all male bettas eat eggs I am also glad he is not on bettafish.com his attitude is terrible.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Yes but that is not the point the OP is making.. They would like to try the tub method mentioned within one of the videos.

I did not have a question, I was pointing out a secondary method that is also used but may seem controversial to some.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I saw his method did not really see a difference between the tank method.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Thaitybetta- has his own way of doing things. But you can't compare note with him. Question his opinion/method, he goes into loony mode. Nevertheless his method has been used by others.

Plastic (tubs/buckets) is not a good heat conductor thus heat should be fairly stable compared to glass tanks. True! But you can't really see fry growth - which is more important to you, stable temp or watching fry develop. IME results are fairly the same either way.

Bare setups usually makes spawning faster. But sometimes your female will be badly beaten. Smaller setups work the same way - faster and beat up female. I've used 1g regular glass tanks and 1g shallow plastic containers. They produce less fry and need frequent water change - sometimes 2-3 times daily (depending on number of fry). But they all work.

One point I don't agree with Thaity is taking the male out and letting the eggs develop on their own. For this to succeed you need a bacteria free container and tank/tub. Aged water usually produces less fry with this method. I couldn't get a straight answer on this topic to compare notes. Another point I don't agree is feeding fry non live food. IMO keeping fry from bacteria/parasites will make fry (or, later, betta) prone to diseases. They need to develop immune systems since young. .... just my opinion.

Good luck Creat.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Update: I released the female for 15 min but no spawning so I re-caught the female just as stated should be done. Psycho built a nest but not under the styrofoam cup >.> its just floating happily on its own in the middle of the water. Its what he did the last time he had eggs hopefully he will go along with my plan and move it under the cup. I will try to get set up pics soon. 

I have to agree with feeding the fry only 'dead' foods no live is a little strange to me. When I am forced to feed fry non live food a few weeks after they are born I feel like more then half end up dying....


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree on the non-live foods as the only food being... well not as great. I have tried different methods but I found live foods still being number one


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

When I have breeding supplies I am trying the 10 gallon method with live plants and keeping the male in their a bit all the best breeders do that I just prefer not to listen to a naraccist (sorry no spell check) you have your ways but his fish seemed pretty dull and stressed plus fighter bettas.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I have had good luck keeping the male in most males I think know who their fry are lol  
Update: so far no more luck with him I might start and try again with another male Psycho does not seem to get this new idea.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Have you tried "showing" him a male? It gets some of my finicky boys revved up and more willing to breed.


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

I think theres something to be learned from everyone. While his methods may not be favored by everyone, it doesn't make them anymore right or wrong than your own. I've been really interested in his methods since I first watched his videos. I'm no where near ready to try them though. 

Please keep us updated on how things go, I'm really curious!


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

shouldn't this be in another section? where is the log?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

@Legendary I put it here because I am trying to log a spawn while using a new method. I decided to try to log the future spawn before it happened so that everyone was aware of the pair and their activities and how they are doing. And so sense it is log about a spawn I decided it should go here however if you have a problem about where it is please talk (pm) to a moderator.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just see no reason to trust him he is a jerk I would listen to a petsmart employee fist.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: Trust me the three pet store employees standing around and not once asked if we needed help really does suck.

It's really up to Creat. And if it works, cool!! I found what works for me, but what works for me may not work for you - what works for Creat may be different than OFL  The METHOD behind the obnoxious words... is what could work, and that is exactly what Creat is testing.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Our Petsmart sells great lucky bamboo and not the best knowledge but Petco is great Betta cups are clean knowwledble employees.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice!! I've been to a few stores (and left reviews) and still find only 2 particular stores good. 

Hey Creat! What's your plan?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

crowntaillove said:


> I think theres something to be learned from everyone. While his methods may not be favored by everyone, *it doesn't make them anymore right or wrong than your own*. I've been really interested in his methods since I first watched his videos. I'm no where near ready to try them though.
> 
> Please keep us updated on how things go, I'm really curious!


Very true. But in order for others to accept/understand your methods, you have to be willing to discuss them - what is the logic, what if .... this .... that ... etc. That is not the case with this guy. You either accept his ideas or go away. He doesn't like being questioned, he won't verify, and he definitely won't take criticism. That's why most breeders consider him a joke.

I truly believe every "crazy" idea is worth considering. We can all learn from discussing them - pros and cons - and later, trying them. Who would have thought artificial hatching was possible - no male to keep eggs "clean". What about leaving 2 female in with male and fry. Who knows what else is possible .....

@Legendary; Creat is creating a pre-log which will eventually become an actual log. That's why I've left this thread here.


----------



## Legendary (Mar 31, 2010)

Creat said:


> @Legendary I put it here because I am trying to log a spawn while using a new method. I decided to try to log the future spawn before it happened so that everyone was aware of the pair and their activities and how they are doing. And so sense it is log about a spawn I decided it should go here however if you have a problem about where it is please talk (pm) to a moderator.



Sounds good man, hope it works out for you. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Update: Well pulled Psycho the female who was with him completely ate off his fins >.> Recaught her and put another male in Awkward who is a mg hmpk from hm multi parents. Great bubblenest builder not so hot with the flirting so maybe confined quarters will help him. I also got another pair almost conditioned to put in a bucket too.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Well I released the female for a few min and she is basically running this show the male will blow a few bubbles then rest and the female who is watching him will come up and and flare and wiggle at him until he chases her. Hopefully he gets the program soon lol. He is a first time spawner and apparently a super lazy one at that.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

When I have a lazy male or a first timer....I will add another male cupped so they can fight, so-to-speak through the partition for 5min or so. This sometimes gets the program started and if I have a female not very interested-I will either add another female to the tank itself or cupped and do the same thing.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a good idea.. I've had a male not wanting to make a nest, and the female refused until a nest was made. I "borrowed" another male's nest, then the pair built upon the nest together :lol: just gotta get creative sometimes


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I keep trying but so far no luck I am reconditioning another pair this time for longer the males keep having the snot beaten out of them :/ Never had that problem before.


----------



## checkerzelda (Oct 15, 2011)

Your female is one macho lady. xD;

I have tried spawning bettas in small basins before (one food tray converted to a betta pan, and the other in a 1.5g mini glass tank). Out of approx 4 times, I have had 2 successes. I figured that regardless the size of the breeding tank, the chance of success still depends on the readiness of the pair..how much they wriggle-dance at each other, vertical stripes, eggy-ness and the male's enthusiasm at bubblenesting. I think it is just that in a small environment, it happens faster if the conditions are right, but you also need to monitor them more closely and quickly pull out the female at the earliest sign of trouble. Both times I had IAL and plants for shelter. I almost lost my red dragon HM girl once because she tried to commit suicide by jumping off the basin onto the floor. I didn't know she was so desperate to get out of there, haha. Thank god my mum found her alive in the morning. x_X 

Plus, even if the spawn is successful, you'd still worry about having to transfer the fragile babies into a larger tank when they become free swimming, risking temperature/chemical shock and all. But you would have to do it soon anyway, otherwise you risk an ammonia spike in such small volume of water..that was the dilemma I faced when I first encountered it. 

TBH, I find this method a hassle, and I won't do it if my 10g wasn't occupied already..:x

All the best in your next attempt~


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

My male was ready before the female. She was a macho one for sure :lol: but he was a bit more persistent and finally she did a dance for him 

You're not having much luck!! Maybe change something? Do you add IAL? Try some teak leaves to condition the male - strengthen the scales.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

They had ial in the tank the little jerks the only pair I have that is close to ready is my vt one might just go ahead and try him he is rather lusty and so is the girl I am ready to pair him with.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

his methods may be fine im not doubting that but like Legendary said he is annoying as **** lol cant even say it. i absolutely cant stand him. he cant even take positive criticism from people ive seen him completely blast people out and it was uncalled for. i would never watch his videos. dont want to support him plus he doesnt care about anything or anyone since hes "the best breeder EVER" which is funny i dont think anyone can claim that title. there will always be someone better or a better method, might not even be thought of yet.... bah enough with him hes not even worth my words...


----------



## ShowMeBettas (Oct 26, 2012)

*He is getting exactly what he wants. *

Negative attention is still attention.

In fact, the way the world works today, sometimes negative attention will get someone more than anything else would.

Heavy Sigh.

I take his attitude with a grain of salt. I thought his logic about plastic made perfect sense so I'm using plastic for the two spawns I have going now although I'm not using buckets because they don't fit where I wanted to spawn.

What amazed me about his methods is that some of what he does made such perfect sense yet it's so different from what I had learned.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, try the VT :lol: he may be pushy enough for one of the ladies  mine usually were.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Dont know what it is about vt I feel like they are more desperate to breed lol


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

I think its true. My Vt male builds bubble nests like a madman. Some of my HM boys seem lazy by comparison. My VT girl gets vertical stripes at the sight of a male while the HMs need a little time to warm up.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Out of the bettas I have had... 4/5 VT made nests and would flirt. 1/5 of any fancier ones would :/ this time, between 1 doubletail, 1 veiltail and 1 halfmoon my halfmoon is the only one to make a nest UNLESS a female is visibly present. Then they all do!


----------

